# Guidance for the purchase of digital pianos



## JasonHolloway

Hi guys,
I have interest in playing the pianos and now i am in search of the best digital piano for purchase. I know few factors about the pianos but i think it is not enough for the purchase as we should use the equipment for lifetime. I am thinking of buying the digital keyboard and i am in dilemma between the choices like Casio Privia PX160BK and Yamaha YDP143R. Here, in these 2 options, Casio Privia has equipped with new PX160 which gives the multi dimensional sound effect and the instrument have 88 keys and it is portable as well, where as Yamaha YDP143R Arius series have a CF sound engine which gives the nice experiences of playing the piano with unrivaled sound quality but it is not portable. But i have heard, Yamaha is the best brand for pianos and the sound effects are similar to acoustic or traditional pianos. So, i am in confusion between the choices. Give me few suggestions for the selection of the piano.

Next confusion is about the price and i checked in many online websites like,

Casio Privia (PX160BK) https://www.amazon.in/Piano-Keyboards/b?ie=UTF8&node=4654323031 ($750+shipping)
Yamaha (YDP143R) https://www.walmart.com/browse/musical-instruments/electronic-portable-piano-keyboards-and-digital-pianos/yamaha/7796869_1128453/YnJhbmQ6WWFtYWhh ($1575+free shipping)
Yamaha (P-125) http://pickmypiano.com/best-yamaha-digital-pianos/ ($599+free shipping)
Casio Privia (PX-5S) https://www.sears.com/tvs-electronics-home-theater-audio-musical-instruments-pianos-keyboards/b-5000859?Brand=Casio&offer ($999+free shipping)

Is it better to go for online or the local dealer? I am thinking of buying online as they provide the better prices as well as warranty. So, please drop the suggestions and help me to own the best digital piano. Thanks in advance.


----------



## david johnson

As with any instrument, it is best to play test it before you buy. The local does not have the product manufacturer's warranty?


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

A digital piano may eventually need professional repairing . Got a local expert or would you have to ship it to the manufacturer ? I can do maintenance work on my own Casio , that is , in repairing a broken key or applying electronic cleaner to contacts and circuits .


----------



## David Pinnegar

Some time ago I wanted a digital for research purposes analysing music from midi files. I was looking specifically at musical instrument tuning and I bought cheaply second hand a Yamaha Clavinova as I knew a friend had one one which temperament could be altered. So that's what I got for around £300 but you have to look at the instruction books to see what models have temperament facilities.

I was extremely impressed, and enjoy playing it even. However a friend came who wanted to play two pianos with a friend. And the action of my second instrument was out being rebushed. So they had the Clavinova next to the Bechstein. I thought the Yamaha was loud and good . . . but next to the real piano it couldn't compete. And I'd be surprised if any digital instrument is better.

But for practice . . . yes I enjoy it and the opportunity to explore different tunings is golden.

Best wishes

David Pinnegar


----------



## Bwv 1080

If you want to spend under $5K, digitals are the way to go. I just bought a Yamaha CSP150 which you really have to go up to a baby grand to beat in terms of sound (although a more serious player might want to pay up for the CSP 170, which has better action)

https://azpianonews.blogspot.com/20...ew-digital-piano-smart-pianist-low-price.html


----------



## wkasimer

We had a Yamaha YDP143R, or its equivalent, for a number of years, before we could afford a real piano. It sounded quite good - not quite like the real thing, but close enough that we were able to host kids' recitals for one of the local teachers. The action probably wouldn't satisfy a professional, but for us it was good enough.


----------

